# Chris Paul headed back to China as basketball ambassador



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> Chris Paul was so taken by basketball's popularity in China during the Beijing Olympics that he's adding a Chinese flair to his signature shoe and making a return trip for the first time since receiving his gold medal.
> 
> Paul said he felt like a member of the Beatles while touring the country with Team USA last summer and that he continues to be amazed at China's passion for the sport.
> 
> ...


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2009/07/chris_paul_headed_back_to_chin.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Slamonline has CP blogging about his time spent in China. I've been following a few of his Twitter posts about the trip as well.

Day 1

Day 2

Day 3


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

*Paul impressed by embrace of basketball in China*



> (AP) -- Chris Paul discovered he didn't really need a translator to teach young players in China some of the skills he uses so effectively in the NBA.
> 
> "The best thing about the whole situation was the fact that, with basketball, there's no language barrier," Paul said.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/news/08/07/paul.china.ap/index.html


----------

